# Spitfire



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Great Spitfire vid on YouTube .... have a bit of patience the flying starts about 3 minutes into the clip


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Come on Maggie, where's the link?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stan said:


> Come on Maggie, where's the link?


Oh f*ck


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice vid John.









The first time I saw a Spitfire flying was over Stoke station in 1971 or 72. I'm not sure what the occasion was but I skipped off college to go and watch it.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Thought it was one of those 'Dad Rock or Heavy Metal' threads from Mr Teatime, in which case I'm a Hurricane man.

Thanks for the clip: I shall manage to open it soon, I hope


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

Classic


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks JoT, great Vid link. A bit OT but did you see this one?






Reminds me of the Napier Railton, I want one.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

...but he set the video to Copeland's Fanfare for the Common Man??

Surely there's a piece of British music that would do this justice?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Maybe this one if we are being patriotic?

One of my favourite hymns, and very British. 

http://www.cyberhymnal.org/htm/i/v/ivow2the.htm


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Don't know if any of you have seen this one. Good for a laugh. Trouser changing time









Spitfire shock

Alasdair


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

What an airplane! I live not too far from Duxford so I've seen them fly several times, beautiful to look at and every bit as good to hear!


----------

